
I Don't Do References - Uptrenda
http://roberts.pm/references
======
sova
You bring up some strong points. What about even after a recruiter, and you're
in a new country or new company with no history of "who you are in the world,"
what's another way to demonstrate ones' prior harmonious existings? Seems like
a funny riddle

